# Akytec Astronomie Uhr



## Dennis395 (6 Juni 2021)

Hallo,
Ich brauche für meine Projekt eine Astronomie Uhr.
Hat schon mal jemand eine Astronomie Uhr auf der Akytec PR200.230.1.1 (230 V AC, 8DI + 6DO, LCD, 1x RS485) programmiert.
Oder empfehlt ihr mir eine andere Steuerung.

Mfg
Dennis


----------



## GUNSAMS (6 Juni 2021)

Ein bisschen wenig Angaben, was dein Projekt realisieren soll und welche Anforderungen insgesamt benötigt werden.
Für ein programmierbares Relais empfehle ich dir die LOGO!, die hat eine fertige Funktion Astro-Uhr.


----------



## Dennis395 (6 Juni 2021)

Okay,
Ich habe ein Hühnermobile 
Und die Hühnerklappe soll zur Dämmerung sich selbständig schließen.
Die Dämmung ist jeden Tag leicht anders deswegen die Astro Uhr.
Aktor ist ein Rolladenmotor, Endlagenschalter schon Mal abgehackt.
Öffnen immer um 10 Uhr 
Die Funktionen über Taster auch per Hand schalten.
Ein Schalter für Automatik aus und an.


----------



## GUNSAMS (6 Juni 2021)

Ich meinte die hauptsächlich die Hardware. Wie viele Ein-und Ausgänge benötigst du?
Die aktuelle Logo 8.3 hat 8DI und 4 DO. Je nach LOGO! (230 VAC, 12/24 VDC, 24 VAC/VDC oder 24 VDC) hast du auch noch 4 analoge Eingänge oder 4 schnelle Zähleingänge.

Die programmtechnischen Anforderungen deinerseits sind eher gering.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Juni 2021)

eine auf Codesys basierende Steuerung mit entsprechender Echtzeituhr würde das Ganze erleichtern. Ist dann aber preislich höher angesiedelt.


----------



## hucki (6 Juni 2021)

Das kann doch sicher auch jede Rollladen-Uhr mit Astrofunktion...


----------



## Dennis395 (8 Juni 2021)

Ja das stimmt aber meisten bin ich immer abends da und mache die Klappe per Hand zu. Und so welche Steuerungen haben meistens kein externen Eingang und wenn nimmt es sich preislich nichts.
Und ich plane noch mehr wie elektronischen Nestaustrieb.


----------



## Dennis395 (8 Juni 2021)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Ich meinte die hauptsächlich die Hardware. Wie viele Ein-und Ausgänge benötigst du?
> Die aktuelle Logo 8.3 hat 8DI und 4 DO. Je nach LOGO! (230 VAC, 12/24 VDC, 24 VAC/VDC oder 24 VDC) hast du auch noch 4 analoge Eingänge oder 4 schnelle Zähleingänge.
> 
> Die programmtechnischen Anforderungen deinerseits sind eher gering.


Alles zusammen brauche ich.
- 4 Relais Ausgänge
- 6 Digitale Eingänge 
- Display
- Erweiterungsfunktion 

Brauche ich noch ein Netzteil für die digitale Eingänge die Taster 0/1 schalten?


----------



## Dennis395 (8 Juni 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> eine auf Codesys basierende Steuerung mit entsprechender Echtzeituhr würde das Ganze erleichtern. Ist dann aber preislich höher angesiedelt.


Ohh das sagt mir gar nixs.
Haben sie ein Link für mich als Beispiel


----------



## GUNSAMS (8 Juni 2021)

Auch dies ist wieder davon abhängig welche Logo du einsetzen willst.

Wenn du eine 230 V Logo nimmst brauchst du kein Netzteil, aber die Eingänge müssten dann auch mit 230 VAC beschaltet werden.
Wenn du eine 24 V Logo nimmst benötigst du so oder ein 24 VDC Netzteil. 
Meine Empfehlung für dich wäre eine 12/24 RCE.


----------



## Dennis395 (8 Juni 2021)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Auch dies ist wieder davon abhängig welche Logo du einsetzen willst.
> 
> Wenn du eine 230 V Logo nimmst brauchst du kein Netzteil, aber die Eingänge müssten dann auch mit 230 VAC beschaltet werden.
> Wenn du eine 24 V Logo nimmst benötigst du so oder ein 24 VDC Netzteil.
> Meine Empfehlung für dich wäre eine 12/24 RCE.


Warum empfehlst du die 12/24 RCE 
Wenn ich dann ein Netzteil brauche.


----------



## GUNSAMS (8 Juni 2021)

Weil du nicht schreibst, was du nehmen möchtest.
Und du hast nicht geschrieben, dass du kein Netzteil willst. Du hast nur gefragt, ob du eins benötigst.


----------



## Dennis395 (8 Juni 2021)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Weil du nicht schreibst, was du nehmen möchtest.
> Und du hast nicht geschrieben, dass du kein Netzteil willst. Du hast nur gefragt, ob du eins benötigst.


Ja 
Ich bin da auch noch unerfahren deswegen bin ich in diesem Chat um dazu zu lernen.
Und nicht ein Fehlkauf zuhaben.
Gibt es Vorteile zur 12/24 RCE mit Netzteil??


----------



## hucki (8 Juni 2021)

Vor allem integrierte Analog- und schnelle Zähleingänge beim Basismodul.

PS:
Schutzkleinspannung für elektrisch Unerfahrene...


Also auf der 12/24V Seite, was GUNSAMS empfohlen hat.


----------



## vollmi (11 Juni 2021)

Ganz ehrlich. Ich weiss nicht, wieso die Logo immernoch so beliebt ist. Die ist doch so eingeschränkt verglichen mit der nur unwesentlich teureren S7-1200. Klar das Starterset ist etwas teuer, aber man kann dann auch so richtig viel mit machen.

Auf der Anderen Seite. Wieso nicht ein Raspberry mit Codesys lizenz. und nem Relaisshield.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juni 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Ich weiss nicht, wieso die Logo immernoch so beliebt ist. Die ist doch so eingeschränkt verglichen mit der nur unwesentlich teureren S7-1200. Klar das Starterset ist etwas teuer, aber man kann dann auch so richtig viel mit machen.
> 
> Auf der Anderen Seite. Wieso nicht ein Raspberry mit Codesys lizenz. und nem Relaisshield.


Ich denke mal sie ist so beliebt für Kollegen, die mit TIA, SCL usw. nichts am Hut haben.
Für Einsteiger ist es sicherlich einfacher mit LogoSoft los zu legen. Mit TIA ist ja doch einiges
an Wissen notwendig ( HW-Konfig, Bausteine usw. usw. ). Und halt die Lizenzkosten.


----------

